
GNU UPC - rayascott
http://www.gccupc.org/
======
xiii1408
UPC++ follows the same paradigm but is much easier to use and has better
documentation.

[https://bitbucket.org/berkeleylab/upcxx/wiki/Home](https://bitbucket.org/berkeleylab/upcxx/wiki/Home)

~~~
lazyjones
Both only have LaTeX/PDF documentation like it's 1985? Modern documentation
for effective use during programming looks like this:

[https://golang.org/ref/spec#Labeled_statements](https://golang.org/ref/spec#Labeled_statements)

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/dotnet/csharp/language-
refe...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/dotnet/csharp/language-
reference/keywords/new)

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.11/ref/models/fields/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.11/ref/models/fields/)

etc. ...

~~~
loeg
Check out the sweet 1995-era website:
[http://upc.gwu.edu/](http://upc.gwu.edu/)

Not a project that seems to be into recent trends.

------
chungy
Despite the name, this doesn't appear to actually be a GNU project. Neither
the web site links to gnu.org nor the FSF, and it doesn't show up in GNU's
list of their own software projects:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/software.html](https://www.gnu.org/software/software.html)

It's cool enough to extend GCC like this, but they really oughtn't make it
seem like an official project.

~~~
mintplant
[https://gcc.gnu.org/projects/gupc.html](https://gcc.gnu.org/projects/gupc.html)

From the sidebar link "GNU UPC at gnu.org" on gccupc.org.

------
pmoriarty
How different is the UPC language from C?

~~~
perturbation
I would like more info on this as well, it kind of looks like C + built-in
MPI.

~~~
pletnes
That about sums it up. Coarray fortran is a «competitor» that seems a lot
easier to use.

~~~
greglindahl
Coarray Fortran is part of the Fortran 2008 standard, so support for it is
very widespread.

------
thriftwy
No Arm arch? Where can one find Power these days?

~~~
jcranmer
Unified Parallel C is definitely oriented towards supercomputer markets, where
ARM is not a major player and never has been. Supercomputers used to be
heavily based on POWER, MIPS, and Sparc, but around 2003 or so, x86 dominated
the market. According to TOP 500, something like 80+% of supercomputers are
running Intel processors (not even AMD is really competitive anymore), with
POWER making up most of the non-x86 crowd (there's a handful of Sparcs running
around, plus some Chinese home-grown architectures).

Something else that's happened in the past 6 years or so has been the rise of
NVidia boards to get high TFLOPS counts. If I look at the mailing lists, it
seems interest in UPC drops off somewhere around 2011-2012, and I don't think
it's a coincidence that the rise of GPGPU in HPC applications has something to
do with it.

~~~
exikyut
> _plus some Chinese home-grown architectures_

I've heard tidbits of info about the existence of these. What are some
relevant search keywords I could start with?

~~~
Posibyte
I started with the Wikipedia article on Chinese Supercomputing [1] but working
from there, two more interesting ones are the SW26010 [2] and the Loongson [3]

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercomputing_in_China](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercomputing_in_China)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SW26010](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SW26010)

[3]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loongson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loongson)

